# Anybody here done the Uber financing?



## RonL

Anybody here looked at the Uber financing? Interest rate? term of the loan. I've heard $160.00 a week payback. And that seems high, but I haven't heard a word about interest rate ect. I don't really need a new car right now bout I would like to know the details.
Anybody?


----------



## painfreepc

RonL said:


> Anybody here looked at the Uber financing? Interest rate? term of the loan. I've heard $160.00 a week payback. And that seems high, but I haven't heard a word about interest rate ect. I don't really need a new car right now bout I would like to know the details.
> Anybody?


here in the LA market you can get a new 2015 ford fusion S hybird for about $172 per week for 52 month with $2,000 down,
so you do the math.

you can put just $1,000 down and pay back the short fall in 52 week (one yr) payments.


----------



## LAuberX

Per month, or per week?


----------



## where's the beef?

Per month would bankrupt the dealer pretty quickly...


----------



## painfreepc

LAuberX said:


> Per month, or per week?


 it's per week, sorry typo.


----------



## where's the beef?

Per week would shackle the borrower with pretty hefty burden...

Which means one more faithful, reliable Uber ant for Travis...


----------



## mattvuberx

Total payments over the life of the financing agreement = $39,434.33

Starting with MSRP of $26,475 (which would be a reasonable out the door cost) one can back into an interest rate on this "deal."

Long story made short... if you think paying 18% interest on a vehicle is a good deal, go for it. I'll pass.


----------



## painfreepc

mattvuberx said:


> Total payments over the life of the financing agreement = $39,434.33
> 
> Starting with MSRP of $26,475 (which would be a reasonable out the door cost) one can back into an interest rate on this "deal."
> 
> Long story made short... if you think paying 18% interest on a vehicle is a good deal, go for it. I'll pass.


if your fico is bad and dealer's are offering you 21 to 29.95% interest for 72 months,
18% interest @ 52 months starts to look good if you can make the payments.

and don't forget the ford fusion hybird gets 40 mpg.


----------



## mattvuberx

painfreepc said:


> and don't forget the ford fusion hybird gets 40 mpg.


I drive a 2014 Fusion Hybrid. No, it doesn't. Not in the real world. It does, however, get about 35 if you drive it like a grandma, and 32 if you drive it like a normal human.


----------



## mattvuberx

painfreepc said:


> if your fico is bad and dealer's are offering you 21 to 29.95% interest for 72 months,
> 18% interest @ 52 months starts to look good if you can make the payments.


And yes, if your credit is so atrocious that you can only get offers from predatory lenders, then this probably looks like a steal. The likely outcome, though, is anyone who needs to utilize such a bad interest deal is only setting their situation up for more hardship.


----------



## mattvuberx

Translation: if your best offer on a car purchase agreement is 18-29% APR, then you probably can't afford it.


----------



## Sydney Uber

mattvuberx said:


> And yes, if your credit is so atrocious that you can only get offers from predatory lenders, then this probably looks like a steal. The likely outcome, though, is anyone who needs to utilize such a bad interest deal is only setting their situation up for more hardship.


Matt! You gotta a way of delivering bad news. Dont ever work in a Cancer clinic!


----------



## painfreepc

mattvuberx said:


> I drive a 2014 Fusion Hybrid. No, it doesn't. Not in the real world. It does, however, get about 35 if you drive it like a grandma, and 32 if you drive it like a normal human.


 is most of your driving highwy or city?


----------



## mattvuberx

Sydney Uber said:


> Matt! You gotta a way of delivering bad news. Dont ever work in a Cancer clinic!


You're probably gonna die. Seriously, though, being blunt is the only way to deliver life's hard truths. It's far better to hear the real verdict than to be fed bullshit.


painfreepc said:


> is most of your driving highwy or city?


A mix of both. You'll notice, though, that the MPG ratings are not vastly different in highway or city driving on the Ford models. Their hybrid process is different from Toyota, etc and does not heavily favor city driving like a Prius does.


----------



## Tommyo

A deal that would make a payday checkcashing enterprise blush


----------



## painfreepc

mattvuberx said:


> Translation: if your best offer on a car purchase agreement is 18-29% APR, then you probably can't afford it.


fico shows your past problems, does not tell what you can and can't afford,
NOTE i said past problems, i did not say past CREDIT problems, my bad fico score is $29k of medical bills,
No charge offs, No repossession, No bankruptcies, No evictions.


----------



## mattvuberx

painfreepc said:


> fico shows your past problems, does not tell what you can and can't afford,
> NOTE i said past problems, i did not say past CREDIT problems, my bad fico score is $29k of medical bills,
> No charge offs, No repossession, No bankruptcies, No evictions.


Past problems disappear in a few years. If your score is that bad, they aren't very far in the past. Best bet: pay cash for depreciating assets.


----------



## Amiya

where's the beef? said:


> Per week would shackle the borrower with pretty hefty burden...
> 
> Which means one more faithful, reliable Uber ant for Travis...


LOL nicely said. so true


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Don't sell your soul to Uber....


----------



## painfreepc

mattvuberx said:


> Past problems disappear in a few years. If your score is that bad, they aren't very far in the past. Best bet: pay cash for depreciating assets.


the medical bills are close to 5 years old, the bad fico score is a combo of the medical bills and not having any other credit to show,
my plan for the next 12 to 18 months is to work on my fico score then get at car at a lower payment,
then lease out the car to another driver for the remanning 34 to 40 months with option to buy car at end of lease, maybe for $4,000.


----------



## good4life

I believe debts on your credit report have a 7 year life if no activity. So, your credit score will steadily deteriorate over 7 years if no effort is made to repay your debts. At the end of 7 years, your report is washed assuming no additional credit activity. I am speaking of unsecured debt (credit cards, etc) not secured debt like mortgages.


----------



## painfreepc

good4life said:


> I believe debts on your credit report have a 7 year life if no activity. So, your credit score will steadily deteriorate over 7 years if no effort is made to repay your debts. At the end of 7 years, your report is washed assuming no additional credit activity. I am speaking of unsecured debt (credit cards, etc) not secured debt like mortgages.


am not going to pay off $29k medical bills, not even going to try, from this point on i will make sure all things reported is good, i have two credit cards i pay off each month.


----------



## DriverJ

mattvuberx said:


> And yes, if your credit is so atrocious that you can only get offers from predatory lenders, then this probably looks like a steal. The likely outcome, though, is anyone who needs to utilize such a bad interest deal is only setting their situation up for more hardship.


I hear you brother - been there, done that. Oh, yeah, I'm actually doing it now on a 2005 Ford Escape that I bought from a Buy Here/Pay Here/I Wanna Give'em Away, but My Wife won't Let Me car lot.

The bad thing is, I'll still be upside-down on it badly next year when I can no longer use it for Uber. It'll probably be worn out by then, so I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## painfreepc

DriverJ said:


> Buy Here/Pay Here/I Wanna Give'em Away, but My Wife won't Let Me car lot.


I like that, may i use it, that's one of my options, many car lots like that here in fontane, i'm not going anywhere near a Buy Here/Pay Here lot, did it one time in my life, had a total pic-o-shit car.


----------



## CONDIA

RonL said:


> Anybody here looked at the Uber financing? Interest rate? term of the loan. I've heard $160.00 a week payback. And that seems high, but I haven't heard a word about interest rate ec
> t. I don't really need a new car right now bout I would like to know the details.
> Anybody?


This is my experience:
I leased a 2014 Toyota Prius 3 with navigation system: Put 1000 down. Get 2000 from Uber and Toyota in rebates.
My weekly payment is 179.00 for 3 and a half years. Then I will pay 1 dollar to purchase the car.
The miles allow are 40,000 per year, but if you keep the car are really unlimited. 
I still pay the same amount of money in insurance that I use to pay.
As I get around 55 mpg I'm saving around 100.00 in gas every week if compare with what I was espending before.
Usually my car payment money is all set by Tuesday 7: 30am. After that
UBER is extra money for me.
I usually work between 4:30am and 7:30am week days.
I only do my local airport. (Rhode Island).
I have 3 months with my brand new car that I also use in my primary job. NO more expenses on mecanics.
Happy. No complaints!
Again, this is my experience.


----------



## Jay2dresq

mattvuberx said:


> I drive a 2014 Fusion Hybrid. No, it doesn't. Not in the real world. It does, however, get about 35 if you drive it like a grandma, and 32 if you drive it like a normal human.


I get over 32 on a regular basis in my Escape Hybrid 4wd. The Escape and the Fusion Hybrid share the same powertrain. Only time my mileage really dips below 30 is either the middle of summer when I'm using the a/c a lot, or the middle of winter when its really cold out. Certainly a Fusion would get better than an Escape, the Fusion is lighter and more aerodynamic. Plus, the Fusion Hybrid doesn't have 4wd.

A quick look on Fuelly shows the Fusion S Hybrids there are getting between 39 and 51 MPG. http://www.fuelly.com/car/ford/fusion?engineconfig_id=&bodystyleconfig_id=&submodel_id=1451

Even looking at the EPA's website, many users are reporting average mileage in the 40's, and some in the 50's. http://www.fueleconomy.gov/mpg/MPG.do?action=mpgData&vehicleID=34312&browser=true&details=on


----------



## where's the beef?

CONDIA said:


> This is my experience:
> I leased a 2014 Toyota Prius 3 with navigation system: Put 1000 down. Get 2000 from Uber and Toyota in rebates.
> My weekly payment is 179.00 for 3 and a half years. Then I will pay 1 dollar to purchase the car.
> The miles allow are 40,000 per year, but if you keep the car are really unlimited.
> I still pay the same amount of money in insurance that I use to pay.
> As I get around 55 mpg I'm saving around 100.00 in gas every week if compare with what I was espending before.
> Usually my car payment money is all set by Tuesday 7: 30am. After that
> UBER is extra money for me.
> I usually work between 4:30am and 7:30am week days.
> I only do my local airport. (Rhode Island).
> I have 3 months with my brand new car that I also use in my primary job. NO more expenses on mecanics.
> Happy. No complaints!
> Again, this is my experience.


If you can gross roughly $250 in about 6 hours, good for you...
You should be happy...
What else can I say...


----------



## DriverJ

painfreepc said:


> I like that, may i use it, that's one of my options, many car lots like that here in fontane, i'm not going anywhere near a Buy Here/Pay Here lot, did it one time in my life, had a total pic-o-shit car.


Sure you can use it, I stole it too.  Actually, I love this little Ford Escape I got, just not enough to pay what I did for it, and not enough for the 18% interest. I can't believe I actually admitted that in public.


----------



## painfreepc

Jay2dresq said:


> I get over 32 on a regular basis in my Escape Hybrid 4wd. The Escape and the Fusion Hybrid share the same powertrain. Only time my mileage really dips below 30 is either the middle of summer when I'm using the a/c a lot, or the middle of winter when its really cold out. Certainly a Fusion would get better than an Escape, the Fusion is lighter and more aerodynamic. Plus, the Fusion Hybrid doesn't have 4wd.
> 
> A quick look on Fuelly shows the Fusion S Hybrids there are getting between 39 and 51 MPG. http://www.fuelly.com/car/ford/fusion?engineconfig_id=&bodystyleconfig_id=&submodel_id=1451
> 
> Even looking at the EPA's website, many users are reporting average mileage in the 40's, and some in the 50's. http://www.fueleconomy.gov/mpg/MPG.do?action=mpgData&vehicleID=34312&browser=true&details=on


thank you for the link to www.fuelly.com i have been picked up by three 2014 toyota camry hybirds car dashboard shows about the same mps (38.9) as shown by www.fuelly.com, so i am going to believe the mpg (44.4) for the fusion hybird as show by www.fuelly.com, if i only get a max 36 - 38 mpg i will be happy.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Fusion Hybrids are nice. I considered buying one when I bought my Escape Hybrid. At the time though, I owned a business that required me to come in and run maintenance on equipment, no matter what the weather was. I therefore needed a 4wd with great mileage. That was the deciding factor. If I could have bought a Fusion Hybrid with AWD, I probably would have.


----------



## mattvuberx

Jay2dresq said:


> I get over 32 on a regular basis in my Escape Hybrid 4wd. The Escape and the Fusion Hybrid share the same powertrain. Only time my mileage really dips below 30 is either the middle of summer when I'm using the a/c a lot, or the middle of winter when its really cold out. Certainly a Fusion would get better than an Escape, the Fusion is lighter and more aerodynamic. Plus, the Fusion Hybrid doesn't have 4wd.
> 
> A quick look on Fuelly shows the Fusion S Hybrids there are getting between 39 and 51 MPG. http://www.fuelly.com/car/ford/fusion?engineconfig_id=&bodystyleconfig_id=&submodel_id=1451
> 
> Even looking at the EPA's website, many users are reporting average mileage in the 40's, and some in the 50's. http://www.fueleconomy.gov/mpg/MPG.do?action=mpgData&vehicleID=34312&browser=true&details=on


Maybe you're right. Maybe I don't drive one. Maybe I'm not even real. Maybe nothing is.


----------



## mattvuberx

painfreepc said:


> thank you for the link to www.fuelly.com i have been picked up by three 2014 toyota camry hybirds car dashboard shows about the same mps (38.9) as shown by www.fuelly.com, so i am going to believe the mpg (44.4) for the fusion hybird as show by www.fuelly.com, if i only get a max 36 - 38 mpg i will be happy.


I've attempted to drive as conservatively as humanly possible on multiple occasions. Getting 44mpg is simply not realistic, and especially unrealistic in a paid transportation scenario.


----------



## painfreepc

mattvuberx said:


> I drive a 2014 Fusion Hybrid. No, it doesn't. Not in the real world. It does, however, get about 35 if you drive it like a grandma, and 32 if you drive it like a normal human.


 i think you need to have the dealer check your hybird battery.


----------



## Jay2dresq

For a primer on the Ford Fusion Hybrid, I recommend reading this: http://www.cleanmpg.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22050

I also must admit, I'm an experienced hypermiler. Last fall I was one of the drivers selected for Audi's Truth in 48 mileage run. (Check Twitter for #TruthIn48). We were given 3 cars in in LA, and told to drive them to NYC in less than 48 hours, and exceed the EPA ratings by as much as possible. We had a Q5 TDI Quattro, A6TDI Quattro, and an A7 TDI Quattro. I was on team Q5, and we got the Q5 from LA to NYC in a little over 46 hours, and we came in at 38 MPG, about 25% over the official EPA estimate.


----------



## millertimex86

So I've been reading here on this and decided to look into myself, found a 2015 Ford Focus, after rebates and such price is 15,590, I'm in Phoenix so uber partnered with Exeter financing. My offer was 1080 down and 13.7% on interest (talking purchase here not lease). Payments were to be I think 403 or 393 one or the other. Doesn't sound too bad for me although my credits not great it's not in the crapper either. May look into it more to see how it holds up. Oh and financing term was only 48 months.


----------



## painfreepc

millertimex86 said:


> So I've been reading here on this and decided to look into myself, found a 2015 Ford Focus, after rebates and such price is 15,590, I'm in Phoenix so uber partnered with Exeter financing. My offer was 1080 down and 13.7% on interest (talking purchase here not lease). Payments were to be I think 403 or 393 one or the other. Doesn't sound too bad for me although my credits not great it's not in the crapper either. May look into it more to see how it holds up. Oh and financing term was only 48 months.


 will you please inbox me the name and phone number of the ford dealer in Phoenix,
i need to see if any way i can get the ford focus - thanks


----------



## uberdriver101

RonL said:


> Anybody here looked at the Uber financing? Interest rate? term of the loan. I've heard $160.00 a week payback. And that seems high, but I haven't heard a word about interest rate ect. I don't really need a new car right now bout I would like to know the details.
> Anybody?


I would say no only bc you don't have job security. You're literally one complaint away from being deactivated.


----------



## elelegido

I read that the Focus only gets 27 mpg around town. Go for a Hybrid if you can. The Camry hybrid I use gets 42 in town and 45 on the highway. Prius gets more.


----------



## millertimex86

Yeah I was told that too about the hybrid, kinda why I'm taking my time on this, get the best car I can in my affordability selection, but yeah as pointed out before unless you have job security it's not recommended. I do uber on the side and not full time.


----------



## elelegido

One of the terms of the lease is that the vehicle can only be used to carry out Uber work in, and for nothing else. That excludes personal use. So I'm thinking if you get canned by Uber it would be possible to get out of the lease. You can't be expected to pay for a vehicle which, if you're fired, you are prohibited from using at all.


----------



## elelegido

But if you're doing it part time only your revenues will obviously be lower; I'd say get an '06 Corolla or similar to lower your fixed costs as much as possible.


----------



## millertimex86

That's why I don't like why uber just can't choose one company for their financing and stick with it but I'm pretty sure there is more to it. For me I would like to lease instead knowing I can get out of it when done with uber. But on the flip side with Exeter its actual financed purchase. Which in its self has it pros and cons.


----------



## ATLrider

CONDIA said:


> This is my experience:
> I leased a 2014 Toyota Prius 3 with navigation system: Put 1000 down. Get 2000 from Uber and Toyota in rebates.
> My weekly payment is 179.00 for 3 and a half years. Then I will pay 1 dollar to purchase the car.
> The miles allow are 40,000 per year, but if you keep the car are really unlimited.
> I still pay the same amount of money in insurance that I use to pay.
> As I get around 55 mpg I'm saving around 100.00 in gas every week if compare with what I was espending before.
> Usually my car payment money is all set by Tuesday 7: 30am. After that
> UBER is extra money for me.
> I usually work between 4:30am and 7:30am week days.
> I only do my local airport. (Rhode Island).
> I have 3 months with my brand new car that I also use in my primary job. NO more expenses on mecanics.
> Happy. No complaints!
> Again, this is my experience.


 $716 a month????


----------



## where's the beef?

almost $9,000 a year...
maybe a bit over $9 G...


----------



## SCdave

painfreepc said:


> the medical bills are close to 5 years old, the bad fico score is a combo of the medical bills and not having any other credit to show,
> my plan for the next 12 to 18 months is to work on my fico score then get at car at a lower payment,
> then lease out the car to another driver for the remanning 34 to 40 months with option to buy car at end of lease, maybe for $4,000.


Coming this Fall 2014 are changes on how Medical related debt will affect your Credit Score/Credit Reporting. Unpaid Medical Debt will still affect score but less while paid/settled medical debt will not affect your score (as far as what I read). Good reference: http://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/health/2014/08/20/fico-9-fix-medical-debt/


----------



## millertimex86

ATLrider said:


> $716 a month????


Holy crap, I didn't even pay that much when I had 2 new cars with payments.


----------



## VSSteve

It is expensive BUT BUT BUT...

$28,000 on 42 month loan @3% Interest is $703.11 per month.

4.04% and you are at 716.03


----------



## VSSteve

With that said... DO NOT DO IT...

Why invest in a new car (ever) for this? The rug could be pulled out from under you in 4 ways:
Uber/Lyft Lowers Rates
Uber/Lyft Gets legislated out of your city
Uber/Lyft Deactivates You
Uber/Lyft Insurance doesn't come thru on an accident

There are more but those 4 risk factors would scare me.


----------



## scrurbscrud

elelegido said:


> One of the terms of the lease is that the vehicle can only be used to carry out Uber work in, and for nothing else. That excludes personal use. So I'm thinking if you get canned by Uber it would be possible to get out of the lease. *You can't be expected to pay for a vehicle which, if you're fired, you are prohibited from using at all.*


uh, most unlikely. Purchasers will stay on the hook regardless.


----------



## GannMan

mattvuberx said:


> I drive a 2014 Fusion Hybrid. No, it doesn't. Not in the real world. It does, however, get about 35 if you drive it like a grandma, and 32 if you drive it like a normal human.


My Ford Fiesta gets those mpg's if I drive it like a race car


----------



## caspiy257

mattvuberx said:


> I drive a 2014 Fusion Hybrid. No, it doesn't. Not in the real world. It does, however, get about 35 if you drive it like a grandma, and 32 if you drive it like a normal human.


The same numbers for Camry hybrid ( paper says 40 mpg)


----------



## Optimus Uber

good4life said:


> I believe debts on your credit report have a 7 year life if no activity. So, your credit score will steadily deteriorate over 7 years if no effort is made to repay your debts. At the end of 7 years, your report is washed assuming no additional credit activity. I am speaking of unsecured debt (credit cards, etc) not secured debt like mortgages.


so if you have no assets, dont file bankruptcy, because bankruptcy lasts 10 years. You're better off telling the credit card companies to take a long walk off a short bridge since the debt isn't secured and your credit Will be fixed in 7 years instead of 10


----------



## Optimus Uber

millertimex86 said:


> Holy crap, I didn't even pay that much when I had 2 new cars with payments.


I have 3 cars, total payments per month, $1625 a month. 335, 328, CLA. 2 beamers and a Mercedes. But then again they get $2.35 a mile, not a $1.10 a mile.

the 335 put Dow $1200, the 328 put down $2200, the CLA, put down $1800.

that's why I don't understand these prices that uber is posting for their leases, they seem so high. I don't get it. They are making you slaves for poor money. You can do better purchasing the car without their finance company. I get a good rate from BMW and Mercedes. CLA is only $40k, I put down $1800, payment is only $400. Iys gets plus rates, but the Prius doesn't and its $700 a month.


----------



## Optimus Uber

VSSteve said:


> With that said... DO NOT DO IT...
> 
> Why invest in a new car (ever) for this? The rug could be pulled out from under you in 4 ways:
> Uber/Lyft Lowers Rates
> Uber/Lyft Gets legislated out of your city
> Uber/Lyft Deactivates You
> Uber/Lyft Insurance doesn't come thru on an accident
> 
> There are more but those 4 risk factors would scare me.


you're right no one should get into it. Stay out of the industry, itd horrible. I'll mind the store, I've got it covered


----------



## Optimus Uber

CONDIA said:


> This is my experience:
> I leased a 2014 Toyota Prius 3 with navigation system: Put 1000 down. Get 2000 from Uber and Toyota in rebates.
> My weekly payment is 179.00 for 3 and a half years. Then I will pay 1 dollar to purchase the car.
> The miles allow are 40,000 per year, but if you keep the car are really unlimited.
> I still pay the same amount of money in insurance that I use to pay.
> As I get around 55 mpg I'm saving around 100.00 in gas every week if compare with what I was espending before.
> Usually my car payment money is all set by Tuesday 7: 30am. After that
> UBER is extra money for me.
> I usually work between 4:30am and 7:30am week days.
> I only do my local airport. (Rhode Island).
> I have 3 months with my brand new car that I also use in my primary job. NO more expenses on mecanics.
> Happy. No complaints!
> Again, this is my experience.


what I don't understand is why would you pay for 40,000 miles per year if your going to buy the car at the end. The miles are irrelevant since you own the car at the end. At least I think so. Can't you cheapin your payment if you make it 10,000 miles per year? I mean if your buying it at the end of the lease why would pay for the extra miles. Am I missing something here? Wouldn't the cost savings be sometimething like 30,000 * .15 per year.couldn't you save like $4500 a year?


----------



## painfreepc

caspiy257 said:


> The same numbers for Camry hybrid ( paper says 40 mpg)


Don't how you guys are driving the car, I have been picked up by three uber drivers with the carny hybird, all show 37 to 39 mpg.


----------



## Narkos

elelegido said:


> I read that the Focus only gets 27 mpg around town. Go for a Hybrid if you can. The Camry hybrid I use gets 42 in town and 45 on the highway. Prius gets more.


Aren't repairs on hybrids outrageously expensive (i.e. Prius battery replacement between $3,000 and $5,000)? I could be way off on these numbers, but one of my co-workers owns a Prius that a battery went out on after warranty had expired and she mentioned that battery replacement was right around $3,500. Supposedly, these are supposed to last around 5 years of normal driving. I can only throw out theoretical numbers as I don't own a hybrid, but if this particular repair is that expensive, is it really worth getting a hybrid for this job?


----------



## painfreepc

I pick up my 2015 ford fusion hybird se in about 10 days, will keep you all updated.


----------



## Narkos

mattvuberx said:


> I drive a 2014 Fusion Hybrid. No, it doesn't. Not in the real world. It does, however, get about 35 if you drive it like a grandma, and 32 if you drive it like a normal human.


I drive a 2013 Accord (not a hybrid) and average that same mileage, if not slightly better. I don't know much about the Fusion, but those numbers seem low for a hybrid.


----------



## Bill Feit

See all these numbers? Now you know why Uber wants to add 58,000 Active Duty military and their spouses in the next 12 months--many will not have cars and all they really want is this kind of financing!! Go Uber!!


----------



## Jay2dresq

I researched the pack longevity before I purchased my Escape Hybrid. The pack is designed to outlast the vehicle. The other issues that come up with most hybrids can be dealt with rather inexpensively if you know what you're looking for, and you're moderately handy. 

Early on, Hybrid batteries died quick. Now, it is quite rare for a hybrid battery to die an untimely death. There's Ford Escape Hybrids out there in taxi fleets with over 300,000 miles, and one FEH owned by a security company has over 500,000 miles on the original battery pack. Low mileage used packs are available for about $1,200. The only late model hybrids that don't seem to last are the Hondas. They're having constant problems with packs dying before 100,000 miles. They had a firmware update that was supposed to fix this. After the update, the vehicle's mileage goes down, and the battery pack needs to get a lot worse before the trouble light comes on, so when a customer comes in with battery problems now, the dealer tells them that the light isn't on, its fine.


----------



## elelegido

Narkos said:


> Aren't repairs on hybrids outrageously expensive (i.e. Prius battery replacement between $3,000 and $5,000)? I could be way off on these numbers, but one of my co-workers owns a Prius that a battery went out on after warranty had expired and she mentioned that battery replacement was right around $3,500.


Yeah, probably. But I hope to be out of this game long before the battery gives up. If not, I'll just drive it with a dead battery.


----------



## caspiy257

painfreepc said:


> Don't how you guys are driving the car, I have been picked up by three uber drivers with the carny hybird, all show 37 to 39 mpg.


Yes, of course, you can make these numbers, but be ready to be late everywere, hear the cars honking behind you and see the finger in the window of the car passing you


----------



## Worcester Sauce

RonL said:


> Anybody here looked at the Uber financing? Interest rate? term of the loan. I've heard $160.00 a week payback. And that seems high, but I haven't heard a word about interest rate ect. I don't really need a new car right now bout I would like to know the details.
> Anybody?


Nobody with any functional brain waves.


----------



## Enovvy

CONDIA said:


> This is my experience:
> I leased a 2014 Toyota Prius 3 with navigation system: Put 1000 down. Get 2000 from Uber and Toyota in rebates.
> My weekly payment is 179.00 for 3 and a half years. Then I will pay 1 dollar to purchase the car.
> The miles allow are 40,000 per year, but if you keep the car are really unlimited.
> I still pay the same amount of money in insurance that I use to pay.
> As I get around 55 mpg I'm saving around 100.00 in gas every week if compare with what I was espending before.
> Usually my car payment money is all set by Tuesday 7: 30am. After that
> UBER is extra money for me.
> I usually work between 4:30am and 7:30am week days.
> I only do my local airport. (Rhode Island).
> I have 3 months with my brand new car that I also use in my primary job. NO more expenses on mecanics.
> Happy. No complaints!
> Again, this is my experience.


Nice.Glad to see someone with a positive experience. I'm looking at the Prius V...I like Toyota anyway but the mileage savings is the biggest selling point for me.


----------



## painfreepc

friday (10.24.14.) i picked up my lease to own Black on Black Ford Fusion Hybird SE, cost $173 per week,
would have been about $165 per week for the S model.


----------



## Enovvy

painfreepc said:


> friday (10.24.14.) i picked up my lease to own Ford Fusion Hybird SE, cost $173 per week,
> would have been about $165 per week for the S model.


So, long was the process? Did you have to put anything down? Looked at the website and Santander wants $2K down


----------



## painfreepc

Enovvy said:


> So, long was the process? Did you have to put anything down? Looked at the website and Santander wants $2K down


i put $1,000 down, you can pay back the $1,000 short fall in 52 week (one yr) payments,
i was at dealer about 2 hours, i give dealer $1,000 cash, signed a lot of paper work,
i got car in i week, friday to friday,
i picked a Black on Black 2015 Ford Fusion Hybird SE,
You can add Leather Seats for $8 more per week - will maybe add Leather later, easy to get after market.

santander will finance The Leather Seats, But not any other options,
if you want the other options, you pay upfront out of picket,

*why the SE and not the $8 per week cheaper S model,
All things listed below are not included on the S model:*

*SecuriCode™ keyless entry keypad (i would have paid $8 more per week, for this alone)*
*SiriusXM Satellite Radio*
*Heated exterior side mirrors w/Security approach lamps with puddle lamps and turn signal indicator*
*10-way power driver's seat with power lumbar and 6-way power passenger seat with front 4-way adjustable head restraints*
*Rear A/C vents*
Floor mats (1st row)
Rear floor mats
Rear center armrest
Compass
Rocker molding--body-color
Exterior temperature indicator


----------



## painfreepc

mattvuberx said:


> I drive a 2014 Fusion Hybrid. No, it doesn't. Not in the real world. It does, however, get about 35 if you drive it like a grandma, and 32 if you drive it like a normal human.


 @ Lead Foot "mattvuber"

I now have the 2015 Ford Fusion Hybird SE, i am doing 39 to 40 MPG easy and i am no ones grandma.


----------



## jeffdvargas

Yes I so


RonL said:


> Anybody here looked at the Uber financing? Interest rate? term of the loan. I've heard $160.00 a week payback. And that seems high, but I haven't heard a word about interest rate ect. I don't really need a new car right now bout I would like to know the details.
> Anybody?


----------



## Jay2dresq

I'm sure you will like the Fusion Hybrid. A buddy of mine bought the Fusion Hybrid after riding in my Escape Hybrid. He traded in a Lexus for it, and loves the Fusion.


----------



## jeffdvargas

Yeah I actually sold my car to put the 1000$ down and everything was fine waited a week got the car on Nov 7 took it home and got ready to go out and work on a Friday night and my account was deactivated. So I sent uber a couple emails and got no response which was a first, any other time I always got a response. So I couldn't work the whole weekend and a car that's costing 260 a week. I go down to their office on Monday and ask them how they expect me to pay for the car if I can't work. He looks up my info and I can tell something is not right but their playing it off really well. Another worker comes over and informs me that someone from the uber finance dept. Will contact me later. Never got the call so I shoot them an email asking y my account was deactivated. Now I've been driving for uber since May and the back ground check was performed in May and their were no issues until I sell my car finance thru them and now I'm ****ed. No car cause I sold it 1000 gone and the car I got thru them obviously is going back **** uber I want to kill someone


----------



## LAuberX

260.00 a week, a $47,320.00 car to drive for $.72 net/mile.

Best to give it back now. This can't be a good plan.

Live and learn, please don't go postal!


----------



## Justin H

CONDIA said:


> This is my experience:
> I leased a 2014 Toyota Prius 3 with navigation system: Put 1000 down. Get 2000 from Uber and Toyota in rebates.
> My weekly payment is 179.00 for 3 and a half years. Then I will pay 1 dollar to purchase the car.
> The miles allow are 40,000 per year, but if you keep the car are really unlimited.
> I still pay the same amount of money in insurance that I use to pay.
> As I get around 55 mpg I'm saving around 100.00 in gas every week if compare with what I was espending before.
> Usually my car payment money is all set by Tuesday 7: 30am. After that
> UBER is extra money for me.
> I usually work between 4:30am and 7:30am week days.
> I only do my local airport. (Rhode Island).
> I have 3 months with my brand new car that I also use in my primary job. NO more expenses on mecanics.
> Happy. No complaints!
> Again, this is my experience.


Was your loan through Santander? What was the sticker price for you prius btw??


----------



## Lidman

SANTANDER = THE DEVIL!!! RUN FAST!!!! RUN FAR!!!!!!! I DON'T CARE REDUNANT THIS IS GETTTING BUT I HOPE MAYBE SOME LURKERS MIGHT THINK TWICE ABOUT FINANANCING FROM THESE WORSE THEN LOAN SHARKS.


----------



## Justin H

Lidman said:


> SANTANDER = THE DEVIL!!! RUN FAST!!!! RUN FAR!!!!!!! I DON'T CARE REDUNANT THIS IS GETTTING BUT I HOPE MAYBE SOME LURKERS MIGHT THINK TWICE ABOUT FINANANCING FROM THESE WORSE THEN LOAN SHARKS.


Not looking at satander, this is for seattle


----------



## ATLrider

jeffdvargas said:


> Yeah I actually sold my car to put the 1000$ down and everything was fine waited a week got the car on Nov 7 took it home and got ready to go out and work on a Friday night and my account was deactivated. So I sent uber a couple emails and got no response which was a first, any other time I always got a response. So I couldn't work the whole weekend and a car that's costing 260 a week. I go down to their office on Monday and ask them how they expect me to pay for the car if I can't work. He looks up my info and I can tell something is not right but their playing it off really well. Another worker comes over and informs me that someone from the uber finance dept. Will contact me later. Never got the call so I shoot them an email asking y my account was deactivated. Now I've been driving for uber since May and the back ground check was performed in May and their were no issues until I sell my car finance thru them and now I'm ****ed. No car cause I sold it 1000 gone and the car I got thru them obviously is going back **** uber I want to kill someone


$260 a week is $1040 a month?

what kind of car did you get?

Avalon? Fusion? or Full (large) car?

and why did you get a larger car, why not a cheaper smaller car? (since the pay is the same).


----------



## Justin H

You could literally lease a Tesla for 260 a week lol 
A high interest subprime car loan trumps that easily.


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate

LAuberX said:


> 260.00 a week, a $47,320.00 car to drive for $.72 net/mile.
> 
> Best to give it back now. This can't be a good plan.
> 
> Live and learn, please don't go postal!


You said it. That's a mortgage payment.


----------



## SCdave

Caroline O'Donovan said:


> Hi! So, if anyone has used Uber to finance a car, I have someone who wants to do your taxes for free, for research purposes. If you're interested, or know someone who might be, let me know here or send me an email offline -- c.e.odonovan at g mail period com. Thanks!


Qualifications - CPA?


----------



## Justin H

idk why everyone keeps getting suckered by them into buying a new cars. You can buy used with that program. Like a 15-17 thousand dollar car wouldn't be a back breaking weekly payment..


----------

